# Vecchio PC

## GiorgiOLO

Salve a tutta la comunità,

dopo un paio di anni che non entro più in questo forum   :Embarassed:  rieccomi

non so neanche io come ho fatto a ricordarmi del nome utente e password  :Very Happy: 

Anche se adesso uso un'altra distro, sono sempre restato grato a gentoo per avermi introdotto in maniera completa al mondo GNU/LINUX.

Il motivo per il quale sono qua è il seguente:

Ho trovato in cantina il mio vecchi PC, penso abbia una decina di anni, è un Pentium MMX 200 MHz con una discreta quantità di memoria DIMM (128 Mb), ricordo ancora la felicità dal passaggio dalle SIMM (32 mb) alle DIMM   :Laughing: 

e volevo mettergli su LINUX, ma mi sono accorto che le distro attualmente in giro sono veramente pesanti, e quelle che fatte apposta per questi PC sono veramente scarne (vedi DSL e Puppy).

Mi sono detto: "ma se mi compilo io quello che mi serve ottimizzato per il pentium mmx???"

ed eccomi qui.

ho bisogno di un paio di dritte:

1 - prima di passare giorni a compilare, qualcuno di voi a mai provato a farlo? ha ottenuto risultati incoraggianti?

2 - esiste un programma per far compilare al mio nuovo PC tutto quello che serve al vecchio PC, naturalmente intendo dando i comandi in remoto per evitare smontaggio di HDD etc etc

Grazie mille

----------

## lavish

Ciao e bentornato!

La soluzione migliore a mio avviso e' quella di creare un chroot nel tuo sistema attuale e "sviluppare il sistema li" per poi aggiornare l'altro OS. Una possibile idea e' usare rsync  :Smile: 

Quindi, installi in chroot con le ottimizzazioni per l'altro pc: una volta che hai tutto a posto, avvi l'altro pc con il livecd, partizioni, monti e copi via rete. Per gli upgrade puoi appunto cavartela dal chroot e poi aggiornare con rsync

Let us know  :Wink: 

----------

## GiorgiOLO

posso usare il chroot montando una partizione sulla rete??

grazie per la risposta celere

----------

## .:deadhead:.

nah non farre cose complicate,  crea una dir da qualche parte sul sistema performante, poi segui l'handbook passo passo ed usa quella dir come se fosse il tuo disco sul vecchio PC. ovviamente evita partizioni, format & co.  :Wink:  in bocca al lupo

----------

## Kernel78

Nel forum esiste una discussione dal titolo "Portatile felice" o qualcosa di simile e spiega come poter gestire una situazione simile a quella in cui ti trovi tu, prova a dargli un occhiata  :Wink: 

----------

## GiorgiOLO

Vi ringrazio, domani cercherò, ora devo risolvere un problema con la scheda di rete... una 3com ethernetlink III che fa i capricci

----------

## GiRa

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-443007-highlight-datati.html

Dai, ti risparmio la fatica  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GiorgiOLO

Ti ringrazio, anche perché non avrei mai pensato alla parola "datati"   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

anche cercando portatile felice lo avresti trovato ...

----------

## djinnZ

K6-233 overcoloccato a 300 Mhz con 128 MB di ram come dns/proxy/winbind/printserver e PII sempre overcloccato a 300 con identiche funzioni + mulo per amici. Non ne ho più notizia da almeno due anni quindi vuol dire che funzionano senza problemi.

Funziona bene ma: ti sconsiglio il kernel 2.6 meglio il 2.4 (vista la scheda anche), personalmente preferisco staccare il disco, attaccarlo al mio computer e procedere all'installazione ma è una questione di gusti.

----------

## Cazzantonio

In app-portage/portage-utils c'è un comando chiamato "qmerge" che scarica e installa pacchetti precompilati.

Non so da dove li scarichi ne' come funzioni però potrebbe valere la pena di provarlo...

----------

